# Lab Results - TSH and Free T4 Only



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

I finally got my labs back today. He only tested my TSH and Free T4. I don't know if this helps explain anything but I would love to hear your thoughts. I am going to see my GP on Monday. Can you give me any advice on other tests I should ask for, if any?I know Andros has already suggested Ferritin.

TSH .202 (range .450 - 4.5)
Free T4 1.62 (range .82 - 1.77)

Thanks so much!!! AGAIN!!

Stacie


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> I finally got my labs back today. He only tested my TSH and Free T4. I don't know if this helps explain anything but I would love to hear your thoughts. I am going to see my GP on Monday. Can you give me any advice on other tests I should ask for, if any?I know Andros has already suggested Ferritin.
> 
> TSH .202 (range .450 - 4.5)
> Free T4 1.62 (range .82 - 1.77)
> ...


Hmmm, your FT-4 is in higher end of range - definitely NOT what I would have expected it to be with your fatigue complaints.

Next round of tests your should ask for are Ferritin levels. Did you have menstrual issues before your thyroid was removed?

I had alot of fatigue post TT and ended up testing low on ferritin, low on B-12, low on Vit D. Increasing all of those has helped alot but the fatigue did not leave completely until I increased my FT-3 with the addition of Cytomel.

Ask that your doctor run both the FT-4 and FT-3 on future tests.


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you!!! I'm hoping to get some help from my PCP tomorrow. I'm also looking into making an appt. with a homeopathic doctor who supposedly know a lot about thyroids.


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Surprisingly, my PCP was very attentive. She was concerned enough to test me for everything she could think of. They took twelve vials of blood. Now I'm waiting for everything to come back. She thinks it's not related to my thyroid but a different autoimmune issue like Lupus. Not sure about that but we will see. She said if she couldn't figure out what's going on she would send me to a Rheumatologist. I also see a Homeopathic Dr. next Thursday. It's great to feel validated and not have someone look at you like your crazy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> I finally got my labs back today. He only tested my TSH and Free T4. I don't know if this helps explain anything but I would love to hear your thoughts. I am going to see my GP on Monday. Can you give me any advice on other tests I should ask for, if any?I know Andros has already suggested Ferritin.
> 
> TSH .202 (range .450 - 4.5)
> Free T4 1.62 (range .82 - 1.77)
> ...


Those look excellent. Mid-range on FT4 is 1.29 and you are slightly above that which is good. However, somewhere along the line a FT3 would be good so we can see how well you are converting.

How do you feel? That is important too!


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you!!! They did check my FT3 and a ton of other things because I feel horrible. I should have results next week. I'm basically useless after noon. I'm so fatigued I can barely function. I have confusion, forgetfulness, and I can't think of words. My hair is falling out and I'm gaining weight. It's awful. I'm glad my doc was agreeable to doing more blood work. She thought my TSH and FT4 looked fine so she was thinking it may be something else.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> Thank you!!! They did check my FT3 and a ton of other things because I feel horrible. I should have results next week. I'm basically useless after noon. I'm so fatigued I can barely function. I have confusion, forgetfulness, and I can't think of words. My hair is falling out and I'm gaining weight. It's awful. I'm glad my doc was agreeable to doing more blood work. She thought my TSH and FT4 looked fine so she was thinking it may be something else.


Free T3 is important under these circumstances. That said, did you get a ferritin test? Low ferritin can cause the symptoms you describe also. Ferritin is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake.


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep! At your suggestion she did Ferritin and FT3, as wells, a myriad of other things. I'm hoping there is an answer in there somewhere.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> Yep! At your suggestion she did Ferritin and FT3, as wells, a myriad of other things. I'm hoping there is an answer in there somewhere.


We all will be very interested in your lab results and the ranges.


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll post them as soon as I get them. The wait is killing me!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> I'll post them as soon as I get them. The wait is killing me!


it sounds like she ran some very good tests so I am sure we will know something and soon. I hate to wait, don't you? Especially when it comes to labs and other medical stuff.

Just keep busy to keep your mind off of it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

12 vials of blood! WOW, if you were not low on iron before you will be now - LOL

Did they by chance run a Vit D test and B-12 as well?

I had similar issues with fatigue and was low in both ferritin and Vit D and even B-12 but even correcting those was not enough and I ended up having to add Cytomel which has helped alot.


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

I hate to wait!! I'm cleaning the house before my afternoon coma. Lol. I don't think I'll hear anything till next week. 
I did feel dizzy after the blood test. They did run B-12 and vit D. I think that's why it will take so long. I was very happy that she was so good about running the tests!


----------

